# Is My Betta Getting Taken Care Of ? :O



## FlippyLuckyBubblesAqua1 (Mar 8, 2010)

My Tank Is One Gallon. My Betta Lives With Only One Miniature Snail And They Get Along  He Has A Rock Cave To Swim In And Goes In There When I Close The Tank After Feeding. (WHY IS THIS?!) My Old Betta Lived 7 Years In A 1/2 Gallon Tank And He Seemed To Be Happy. The Tank Is Kept Warm, Although No Heater. And I Do A 50% Water Change Every Other Day. I Feed Him Top-Fin Brand Pellets. 6 A Day, And Nothing Else. He Has A Desk Lamp Over The Tank (The Tank Has A See-Through Lid But It Is Slightly Opaque, Like ... What's The Word.? Translucent?) He Is Near Two Windows And Kept In A Warm Room (71 Degrees Always) Is This OK? Help Me, Give Me Advice I Have Had Many Other Betta's But I Am Wondering If I Have Taken Good Enough Care Of Them. The Shortest Life Of One Of My Betta's Was 1 1/2 Years. Thank You
~R.I.P. Bubbles, Lucky, Flippy And More ):


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Well....i guess he's okay. But maybe you should think of upgrading to a 3 gallon, or even a 5 gallon with the snail. He'll have much more room to swim around. I keep my bettas at a 78 temp, look into investing in a heater.


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

i like the mini hydor heaters. they're cheap and mine fit into my 1 gal bowl before i got a 2.5 gal tank. i've had it for 2 years now and love it! they only raise the water temp a few degrees above room temp, but if the room is 71 and he's in a small bowl, you probably won't need the lamp anymore. i would also invest in a stick-on thermometer, they're like, 99 cents. (just to make sure the water doesn't get too hot.)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Don't put him by windows. The tank might get too hot. ; )


----------



## FlippyLuckyBubblesAqua1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Haha. These Made Me Laugh, I'm Only Allowed To Go Up To 2.5 Gal. Anything Else Is Too Big For The Dresser  How Much Is One Of Those Mini Heaters? I will Get A Thermometer Thanks. The Snail Is Less Than 3cm. And He Is Old Too  Each Window Is At Least 2 Feet Away And Ohio Is Very Snowy This Time Of Year  The Lamp Is Fluorescent So It Doesn't Give Off Heat.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

This tank (2.5 gallons): http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3611436 ($30)
http://www.petco.com/product/10313/Aqueon-Mini-Bow-Desktop-Aquarium-Kit-in-Black.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks($35)

Or if your on a Budget: 
This 2 gallon tank: http://www.petco.com/product/109841/PETCO-Mini-Hexagon-Aquarium-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks ($25)
This 2 gallon tank: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752291 ($22)

(Prices listed are more likely the in store price, the prices on the web pages are never the same in the stores  ) 

This heater for ~$14 http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Heater-1-ct/10291808

I know other people on these forms do not like the Tetra heater, but I don't like the Hydor because it does not turn off when the tank is too hot, and if your room is really cold, the tank goes down with the room temp. The Hydor is the best option for 1-2 gallon tanks. The Tetra will keep the tank an exact temp all the time, which I hear is best. The main problem with the tetra heater is you cant control its exact temp, it can be anything from 76-80 (all with in a good range for a Betta) 

The Hydor is not temp controlled, it simply is on all the time until you unplug it. Again its way better than nothing! (also the Hydor costs more than the Tetra) (In my area atleast.)


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I myself prefer the tetra heaters. I have one hydor, it works well enough. keeps my 3 gallon betta tank 78 degrees.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never had a problem with the tetra heaters


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I don' thave a problem with my tetra, but I personally don't like it. 

For a betta, 71 is not a warm temperature, it's actually on the cooler side. Try wrapping him up in something, colder temperatures for a betta expose them to illnesses. I'd definitely invest in a heater, definitely. 

Bettas should get some variety, like some bloodworms or something, used as a treat every week so he doesn't think his life is a bore, filled with pellets  

I don't know how bad 2 feet is, but the closer he is by a window, the more temp. fluctuations you'll get in the tank (and in a 1 gallon, temp. flucts happen a LOT). 

You're pretty good on water changes, so keep up on that  

These are my specs:
5 gallon (divided), heated, filtered, cycled, water changed twice a week (treated with Seachem prime). 
Hikari bio gold pellets, their treat: freezedried bloodworms. Will have snail buddies later. To be filled with life plants (anubias barteri var. nana, and some brazilian pennywort). 

For my taste, the 1 gallon is on the small side for me :\ But you actually seem to be one of the people who are willing to make it work, so just keep doing what you're doing (but please get a heater and some variety food!) and he'll be fine.


----------



## FlippyLuckyBubblesAqua1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank You  I Am Going To Try And Get A Larger Tank Soon. We Have Checked Around And There Are Some For Cheaper. We're Going To Try And Get A 5 Gallon Or At Least 2.5


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

5gallon from walmart for $30 is a good cheap one


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

doubleatheman, I'm in love with that tank. Lol, price is unforgetable.


----------

